# Netzteil für GTX480-SLI



## Xel'Naga (12. Juni 2010)

*Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*

Hi,

wie der Titel schon verrät will ich wissen wie viel Watt ich benötige um zwei GTX480 zu betreiben ?

Zurzeit betreibe ich mit einem 850-Watt Netzteil zwei GTX280, nun bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob mein Netzteil auch mit zwei GTX480 klarkommt.

Ich danke euch jetzt schon für eure Hilfe.

Mfg
Xel'Naga


_


----------



## Ezio (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*

Das sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## Xion4 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*

Definiere 850Watt Netzteil genauer. 850 Watt eBay Format, dann würd ichs nicht mal mit dem was du da am laufen hast versuchen, 850Watt Corsair Format, sollte klappen...


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*

Jap biite sagen was für ein NT


----------



## Xel'Naga (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*

Sorry, musste erst meinen Tower aufmachen um genau nachzusehen.
Es ist ein " Zalman ZM850-HP " Netzteil.


----------



## Cey (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*

850W sollte selbst mit OC reichen und das Netzteil sieht auch nach Markenqualität aus.
Bei Guru3D frisst ein GTX480-SLI-System ca 700W.


----------



## poiu (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*

sollte reichen, auf alle fälle mal testen wenn was kannst später immer noch eins kaufen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*

Du hast, wenn man die 12 Volt Leitung zusammenrechnet 768 Watt auf der 12 Volt Schiene.
Das sollte reichen, ist aber für ein 850 Watt Netzteil eher mau.


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast, wenn man die 12 Volt Leitung zusammenrechnet 768 Watt auf der 12 Volt Schiene.
> Das sollte reichen, ist aber für ein 850 Watt Netzteil eher mau.



Ganz genau 

Ich denke Quanti hat damit alles Gesagt ...


----------



## Xel'Naga (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*

Das ist doch alles im allen eine gute Nachricht für mich, dann werde ich also mein Netzteil behalten können.


----------



## Xel'Naga (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*

Hätte da noch fragen:

*Cey* hat ja geschrieben das ein GTX480-SLI System circa 700Watt benötigt, ist damit ein System gemeint das Voll ausgelastet ist ?

Wird der PC eigentlich nur voll ausgelastet wenn ein Stress-Test ausgeführt wird, oder kann das auch ein Hardware-fressendes Spiel wie Crysis schaffen ?

Mfg
Xel'Naga


----------



## steinschock (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*

Das System mit übertaktetem i7 @ Furmark.

Spiele brauchen weniger, bei Streßtests ect. werden alle Komponenten der Graka gleichzeitig belastet.
Das kommt so nicht vor, mehr wie 600W wirst du schwer erreichen ohne OC.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*

Eine GTX 480 braucht unter maximaler Belastung rund 280 bis zu 310 Watt.
Bei zwei Karten dann eben knapp 600 Watt.
Nimmt man den Rest noch zu, wie Brett und CPU, kommst du auf über 700 Watt.
Aber nur bei extremster Belastung, die du nicht erreichen wirst.


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eine GTX 480 braucht unter maximaler Belastung rund 280 bis zu 310 Watt.
> Bei zwei Karten dann eben knapp 600 Watt.
> Nimmt man den Rest noch zu, wie Brett und CPU, kommst du auf über 700 Watt.
> Aber nur bei extremster Belastung, die du nicht erreichen wirst.



Kommt drauf an wie stark die Karte übertaktet ist 
mfg


----------



## Xel'Naga (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*

Naja ich will mir > diese Karte < kaufen, übertakten will ich sie die erste zeit mal nicht.

Was kann eigentlich passieren wenn nicht genug Strom zur Verfügung steht?
Stürzt dann der PC ab, oder was kann sonst passieren?


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*



Xel’Naga schrieb:


> Naja ich will mir > diese Karte < kaufen, übertakten will ich sie die erste zeit mal nicht.
> 
> Was kann eigentlich passieren wenn nicht genug Strom zur Verfügung steht?
> Stürzt dann der PC ab, oder was kann sonst passieren?



Der PC geht entweder gar nicht erst an oder kackt unter Belastung ab ...
mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie stark die Karte übertaktet ist
> mfg


 
Du willst eine GTX 480 noch übertakten? 
Mit Referenzlüfter? 



Xel’Naga schrieb:


> Was kann eigentlich passieren wenn nicht genug Strom zur Verfügung steht?
> Stürzt dann der PC ab, oder was kann sonst passieren?


 
So ungefähr, entweder startet er nicht, du kriegst einen Blue Screen oder das System friet ein, wenn die GRaka belastet wird.


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du willst eine GTX 480 noch übertakten?
> Mit Referenzlüfter?



ne^^
Ich meine Generell maximaler Stromverbrauch zB wenn du sie mit ln2 kühlst zum benchen und ihr voll feuer unterm Arsch machst dann braucht sie ja nochmal viell mehr....

EDIT: ahhh ich glaub ich muss gleich erstmal schlafen gehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> ne^^
> Ich meine Generell maximaler Stromverbrauch zB wenn du sie mit ln2 kühlst zum benchen und ihr voll feuer unterm Arsch machst dann braucht sie ja nochmal viell mehr....


 
Dann brauchst das System mehr, aber nicht die Grafikkarten. 
Aber wer bencht mit 2 GTX 480?
Inzwischen gibts Bretter, die Quad SLI anbieten, alles andere ist nur noch arm.


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann brauchst das System mehr, aber nicht die Grafikkarten.
> Aber wer bencht mit 2 GTX 480?
> Inzwischen gibts Bretter, die Quad SLI anbieten, alles andere ist nur noch arm.



Die Graka braucht deutlich mehr wenn du sie extrem übertaktest als wenn du gar nicht übertaktest oder nur sehr minimal


----------



## LOGIC (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*

@ quanti

Sein link führt zur EVGA GTX 480 wo standart eine WaKü drauf hat 


@ Topic

Gut das ich mein Corsair HX850 NT nicht austauschen muss wenn ich mir ne 2. GTX 480 reinpacke


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*



LOGIC schrieb:


> @ quanti
> 
> Sein link führt zur EVGA GTX 480 wo standart eine WaKü drauf hat
> 
> ...



Tja du hast schon vorgesorgt


----------



## LOGIC (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*

Jo und ich dachte schon ich kann mein niegel nagel neues NT schon wieder in den ruhestand schicken


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*



LOGIC schrieb:


> @ quanti
> 
> Sein link führt zur EVGA GTX 480 wo standart eine WaKü drauf hat


 
Aha, nö, Links gucke ich mir nicht an.


----------



## LOGIC (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*

 aber dann hätest du dir die eine frage sparen können


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*

Und auf den Post verzichten?


----------



## LOGIC (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*

Okay...jetzt hast du mich


----------



## Xel'Naga (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*

OK, neue Fakten.

Ich habe jetzt weiter übertaktet - das auch funktioniert hat - aber bei den Ressourcen Hungrigen Spielen wie Crysis+Warhead verreckt mir die Soundkarte. Ich nehme an das zu wenig Strom vorhanden ist.
Und in Zukunft will ich auch noch VIELLEICHT mir eine PhysX Karte zulegen. 

Jetzt will ich mir doch ein neues Netzteil kaufen, was haltet ihr davon --> Enermax Revolution85+ 1250W


----------



## Westcoast (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*

das enermax revolution 85+ ist das beste netzteil, im High-end bereich, wie ich finde. 
bei dir scheint das geld locker zu sitzen. über 200 euro für eine PSU.
bin nicht neidisch grins, viel spaß damit .


----------



## Xel'Naga (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*

Ich muss zugeben das es sicher ein leichter Overkill ist mit dem High-End Netzteil  aber für die Zukunft habe ich damit sicher ausgesorgt.


----------



## Erzbaron (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*

Ein gut gemeinter Tipp, warte noch bis Ende Juni bzw. Anfang August, bis dahin sollten die antec High Current Pro erscheinen ... die sollten noch ne ganze Stufe besser sein als das Revo85+ und sich im selben Preisgefüge bewegen


----------



## Xel'Naga (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*

Kann man den Lüfter von einen Enermax Revolution85+ Netzteil drosseln ?

Ein Schwarz Weißes " FM (FAN RPM MONITOR) " Kabel geht aus dem Netzteil heraus, das dient doch nur zum auslesen der Lüftergeschwindigkeit oder ?


----------



## Erzbaron (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480-SLI*

Nein, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen kannst du die Lüftergeschwindigkeit eines Netzteils NICHT beeinflussen, es wäre auch sehr unclever, die Lüftersteuerung kann das viel präziser und bevor es zum Totalverlust des Netzteils kommt oder im schlimmsten Falle deine Bude abbrennt akzeptiere das möglicherweise etwas "laute" Geräusch des Lüfters oder kauf dir ein neues Netzteil ...

Achja und das genannte Kabel ist ausschließlich zum Auslesen der Lüftergeschwindigkeit ...


----------

